# Help



## Gabrovic (Jul 6, 2012)

I am a new poster and new to hay management. So if you respond, don't think any comment of yours is too basic.

I have about 25 acres in coastal bermuda. The drought, intermittent rain, and erratic cutting times have killed a lot of grass and induced a lot of various weeds. I know the ground is acidic because of our area: Northeast Texas. There has been no fertilizer or lime put down for several years. How do I begin to put things back together, please. Note: there is no grazing on property.

If I'm in the wrong pew, please direct me.

Thanks.

Jerry


----------



## farmboy9510 (Feb 16, 2009)

Welcome to the forum lots of wisdom on here. If it was me in your position the first thing I would do is pull some soil samples and bring them in to your local fertilizer company to get check out. That will let you know what you are missing and should give you somewhere to start

Alex


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

This Pew will work fine Jerry. Step one is to have a soil test run on your hayfield. Go see your county extension agent and they will probably have some soil sample boxes for you and plenty of advice. Its pretty basic from there of adding needed nutrients after getting your sample results. Then you might need to develop a spraying program for weeds. Like I said, your co. agent will have plenty of advice and local direction for you.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Canderson012 (Jan 17, 2012)

Get the lime right so you can get the ph level to at least 6.0. I don't know what weeds you're up against but "Pasture Guard" by Dowagrosciences did a great job for me against early summer thistle and other broadleafs. Grazon P+D is good too, but you have to be carefule with the application rates, its potent. Good luck man, I'm learning too!


----------



## Gabrovic (Jul 6, 2012)

Thanks, guys. I will do what you suggest. I'm sure I will be back once I have a soil test done.

Pray for rain!


----------

